# Rate the above avatar and signature!



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

Fairly simple. Rate the user above's avatar and signature from a 1-10 scale. It would be appreciated if you add criticism.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

5/10
Kinda bland...
But my username is in your sig so~ 
7/10


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

ONE STAR THAT WAS THE BAD I THINK IT GAVE MY EYES CANCER

why:
1.NO CATS/PONYS
2.NO CATS/ PONYS 
3.NO CATS OR PONYS
4.YOU SIG DONT SAY @NUKEBOY95 IS THE BEST
5.ALL OF THE ABOVE


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2012)

2
Because your avatar is a cat, but at least you made up for it with the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Catboy/10

by which I mean 11/10


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> 2
> No avatar, but at least you made up for it with the Flying Spaghetti Monster


no avatar there no cat?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > 2
> ...


Oh there is an avatar now, my browser most not have loaded for some reason.
I will revise my rating


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

CATBOY ! 10/10
CATBOY SIG ! 10/10

yup


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2012)

Avatar 5/10
Sig 5/10

I am indifferent towards both.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 19, 2012)

7 & 7

just coz I like the number 7


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

6/10
Kinda bland, but nice quality

0/10
No siggie


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

?/? it's only yuki. meh

?/? yuki w/ neku and someone else... good. 3ds fc, best way to put it. 
link to a thread and link to banned game. twice.

50 bans per day? well my day used to end when i sleep. and some posts i made there aren't bans. there's some  s and off-topic posts in my attempt to derail that thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 19, 2012)

TSUNA! 10/10
random phrase. meh dont swing me either way 5/10


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Ava = chrno = 
9/10

sig... is okay I guess... not sure about the validity of dragonite being uber... but then, I grew up with level 2xx mewtwos... so...
6/10


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2012)

1111111111111111111/10, would like again
1111111111111111111/10, would like again again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

01101100011011110111011001100101/10
01101100011011110111011001100101/10


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2012)

I HATE PONIES

1/10


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

I liek spiderman 9/10


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

spiderman(with nice pose) 9/10
spiderman sig 6/10
pony 6/10, w/ prinny hat 9/10, w/ funny face 11/10

p1ng quote 37/10


Black-Ice said:


> random phrase. meh dont swing me either way 5/10




it's being played in each next episode preview. best next episode preview music.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Epic avatar is epic
11/10

Sig is just incomprehensible enough for me to wanna watch that anime~
All while holding a simple, and elegant air about it~
10/10


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Sig is just incomprehensible enough for me to wanna watch that anime~
> All while holding a simple, and elegant air about it~


it's jormungand. it's still on-going. it's about an arms dealer named koko who has several bodyguards and one of them is a child soldier named jonathan, jonah for short.
arms dealer, selling guns, killing bounty hunters, crazy koko, few dead people here and there and explosions here and there.

so if you like that kind of shows, go ahead. though i don't think it's that great for a show, i'm just curious about the arms dealer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Narayan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Sig is just incomprehensible enough for me to wanna watch that anime~
> ...


Awesome  I'll at least give it a look~


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)

ponies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Black☆Star


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

so we have a yuki amano, pony, cat with a hat, catboy, chrno, konata izumi, a penguin, tsunayoshi sawada, spiderman and black☆star ava.

shlong's new ava is also nice.
@[member='shlong']


----------



## mameks (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks 
8/10 btw


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 19, 2012)

10.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)

hmmm.... if we all just see numbers it'll be just any boring game that was forgotten/locked in a very short time.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 19, 2012)

Gurren Lagann glasses = automatic 10/10

Never noticed the previews, but nice song indeed. 8/10


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I HATE PONIES
> 
> 1/10


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2012)

Your avatar is small and undiserable, and you sig has loud and annoying text, as well as a snarky IP sniffer. 0/10 suck it. 

you derail this thread with ponies an im sure you will get this locked.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2012)

I love spiderman! 
11/10!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

3/100

your cat has no monocle or TOPhat


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2012)

6/10
Funny, but meh
2/10
Seen way too many of these that it got boring.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2012)

7.5/10 and same

It's pretty generic but nice.

Hit me with your worst ;D


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sig is an extension of your avatar... 
8/10... loses 2 points cuz I find it hard to differentiate your and paary's avatar...

sig itself: 9/10...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

sig+ avater 5/15

your cat-man-woman has no monocle or TOPhat 
and is nude


----------



## Pleng (Jun 20, 2012)

We should all now change our avatars and sigs so this thread doesn't make any sense


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

5/10
Meh


----------



## mameks (Jun 20, 2012)

0/10 because it looks like your catboys have been beating each other


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2012)

1/10  
Creepy face is creepy
and I'm slightly butthurt over the low score you gave me


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> sig+ avater 5/15
> 
> your cat-man-woman has no monocle or TOPhat
> and is nude


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 20, 2012)

-10/10


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2012)

-1000000000000000000000000000000000000/0

Your's just idk?
Also dun like dun look


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > sig+ avater 5/15
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 20, 2012)

10
10
would masturbate to agai- I MEAN >_> would look at again.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> 10
> 10
> would masturbate to agai- I MEAN >_> would look at again.


perv


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 21, 2012)

uh...
5.5/10
5.5/10


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

5/10
3/10

Moo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

8/10
This would be a 11/10

7/10 
Nice sig


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

7.9213123489534254246543563/10

no cats in it


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

7/10
kitty

1/10
not a fan of such things ~.~


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

10/10 It's impossible to say that's not cute!
9/10 Nice design.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)

7/10

Too anime-ish.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

5/10
rage face standard >_>
7/10
I like it :3 just not really


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Too anime-ish.



THERE IS NEVER TOO MUCH ANIME! Besides, rage faces are OLD.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 21, 2012)

Your avatar is distinguishable and easy enough to remember it's still pretty bland compared to other anime avatars here, 8/10 because of that.
Though you sig is pretty bad 2/10, mostly because of the color and how blurred out Pit is. Match ava and sig colors for a better score.

BTW I just upgraded my signature so here we go.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

8/10 Somewhat bland, but still a very nice design. Also you customized it, so +1
10/10 Your sig is AMAZING



Eerpow said:


> Your avatar is distinguishable and easy enough to remember it's still pretty bland compared to other anime avatars here, 8/10 because of that.
> Though you sig is pretty bad 2/10, mostly because of the color and how blurred out Pit is. Match ava and sig colors for a better score.



Do you think I can still keep the gray-scale Yuki? I love how it's just his eyes are blue and everything else is gray.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 21, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> 8/10 Somewhat bland, but still a very nice design. Also you customized it, so +1
> 10/10 Your sig is AMAZING
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think about that, yeah sure, though get rid of the bright blue and you have a killer combo.
And if you go with gray scale maybe you could make both your ava and sig backgrounds gray to make the eyes and the text pop out more?
Just a suggestion


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > 8/10 Somewhat bland, but still a very nice design. Also you customized it, so +1
> ...



That seems alright. I really want to make a good ava/sig because.... I WANNA!  Anyways, I have an idea for an ava, but it will kill the feeling of my current ava:


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 21, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


Have that as an alternative for when you're in the mood haha.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...



LOL! I got so carried away I made 4 sigs!


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 21, 2012)

Keep the first one!
I know I'm nitpicking but the head is stretched out a bit other than that it's perfect.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Keep the first one!
> I know I'm nitpicking but the head is stretched out a bit other than that it's perfect.



I had to do that to keep it in the size limit.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

10/10
5/10

get some actual art behind your sig  not a gray scale with a hint of blue.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> 10/10
> 5/10
> 
> get some actual art behind your sig  not a gray scale with a hint of blue.



BUT THAT'S WHAT MAKES IT AWESOME! ;A;


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)

10/10 would bang again


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

3/10 i just dont like the face


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2012)

1/10
I don't like cats


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 21, 2012)

a cat boy with goth symbol's um... 5/10 same for siggy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

6/10 It's kind of funny...ish. And Billy Mays is getting old.
2/10 Just a guy beating a girl up? Not my fancy.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

9/10 for both since the show is awesome.
-1 because I got annoy by the characters sometimes and Yuki as a name isn't pleasant to my ears.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

9/10 Awesome ava that's only 1% bland!
3/10 Boring sig, and I don't like Madagascar *someone throws a tomato*


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

9/10 on the avatar non-anime mouth on anime dude looks cool.
6/10 sig is bland


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

3/10 Hate rage faces, quite bland
7/10 Kind of cool, but you didn't make it. Also kind of bland.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 22, 2012)

8/10 Avatar makes me want to cry.. In a good way!

8/10 Shows some cool info about you without getting too busy.

EDIT: Post was directed at Triassic911


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

9/10 I LUV IT!
5/10 Giving internets is getting old. Bland.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 22, 2012)

moooooo


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

10/10 would bang once more


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

^lolwat?

@*BrightNeko*
6.5
-.5 for mooing.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 22, 2012)

10/10

Oh god disgaea


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

5/10

ehh


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2012)

Avatar I give a 8/10 for making every post seem so emotional
Signature I give 5/10 for being boring


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jun 22, 2012)

10/10
Just plain adorable


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

CHIKAKU-SAMA!!!

11/10

11/10


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ava 10/10 just lulz

Sig 7/10 it's animated but for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Ava 10/10 just lulz
> 
> Sig 7/10 it's animated but for all the wrong reasons



6/10 - That's how the dice rolled
4/10 - The dice just dont like you


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

10/10 lol ava
0/10 sig where are you??


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 22, 2012)

7/10

2/10


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

6/10 ( somehow this avatar reminds me of a game or anime... don't know which one though)

6/10 ( I thought the best thing about it were the grey letters.....)


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 22, 2012)

4/10 bland, but +1 cuz it's animated, so 5/10. This is my avatar:


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 22, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> 4/10 bland, but +1 cuz it's animated, so 5/10. This is my avatar:


lol
7/10
2,583058/10


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

still 6/10
6/10 

and for people who can't read my avatar, the same text is in my signature.( it's from the anime Eden of the East)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

9/10

Shakespeare was a great man!


----------



## Pleng (Jun 23, 2012)

10/10

10/10

double lucky roll

(and to those who keep rating my sig as 0... pah... you just dont get it)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

10/10

You ava made me lol ;3
I


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

10/10
LOVE IT!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

10/10

I love you


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 23, 2012)

0/10
0/10


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2012)

-1/10 because you ninja'd my post!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 23, 2012)

8/10 because catboy 

-2 for retirement of angry bear calvary


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> -1/10 because you ninja'd my post!


what? i didnt understood


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

0/10

Boring and unimaginative.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 23, 2012)

0/10
too similar to DinohScene


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

0/10

No ava + sigg );


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 23, 2012)

7/10
6/10

strange, didn't saw that your avatar was part of your signature until now... and even more strange didn't know there were 2 persons with 2 similiar avatars and the same signature.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 23, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> 7/10
> 6/10
> 
> strange, didn't saw that your avatar was part of your signature until now... and even more strange didn't know there were 2 persons with 2 similiar avatars and the same signature.


yeah


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2012)

Better take a better look

I'm the red collared one and Paar is the blue collared one.

We're happily married


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 24, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 24, 2012)

3/10

memes are getting pretty old...
about your signature :
6/10 , but the games you have recently played it would deserve a 5/10...


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 24, 2012)

0/10 Because

SHAKESPEARE? REALLY? NOT COOL!!!


----------



## Yumi (Jun 25, 2012)

A: 0/10 -nothing-

S: 1/10 -just because i like the color blue!-


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 25, 2012)

0/10 who are you?
0/10 i hate anime
eatch me get 0 too


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 25, 2012)

0/10
reminds me of siglemic >_>
4/10 lovely


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 25, 2012)

5/10

A for effort, but I have no idea what I'm looking at :|


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 25, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> A for effort, but I have no idea what I'm looking at :|



its a lilligant.
6/10 for both of your's


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 25, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> 3/10
> 
> memes are getting pretty old...
> about your signature :
> 6/10 , but the games you have recently played it would deserve a 5/10...


Haha what can I say I am a big gears player.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 25, 2012)

9/10

Xbox makes up for it ;o


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 25, 2012)

9/10 , one of my lifesavers pokemons


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 25, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> 0/10 Because
> 
> SHAKESPEARE? REALLY? NOT COOL!!!



well, I do like the quote, BUT I am not that of a shakespeare-fan. on the other hand, I would be nice if someone makes a nice sentence you would give credit for it right?
and you could give some more arguments why he is not cool...

he is like a founder of the modern english language in my oppinion.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 25, 2012)

8/10 no siggy and I don't have pokemon ;o

Ninja'd

Did I rate you before ;o?
8/10 
Shakespeare is a great great man indeed!


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 25, 2012)

7/10
eh...what?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 25, 2012)

8/10

I don't play pokemon.
Don't kill me D;


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 26, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 8/10
> 
> I don't play pokemon.
> Don't kill me D;


You don't play pokemon? To the dungeon with you!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 26, 2012)

6/10 on both counts.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 26, 2012)

10/10 face markings are epic! I would get them tattooed if not for society....


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 26, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 8/10
> 
> I don't play pokemon.
> Don't kill me D;



=< meanie


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > 8/10
> ...



Dungeon with paary 




BrightNeko said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > 8/10
> ...



I only have finished it on the GBA and it's not my tye of game D;

OT:

9/10

Pokiemans ey.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 26, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...



b-but the GBA ones suuuuuucked D:


----------



## Paarish (Jun 26, 2012)

7/10 for both Ava and Sig

...actually 9/10 because you're BrightNeko


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 26, 2012)

10/10 :3 adorable. Yeah though pick up maybe like black or soul silver for the DS much better but if you don't like em after that. Can't really say much more on it o,o


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 26, 2012)

0/10 because Sokka fucking rocks.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 26, 2012)

0/10
what the hell is you?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2012)

Rated already ;o

Meh 8/10


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 27, 2012)

My avatar is Ness from EB.
7/10, the eyes weird me out.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 27, 2012)

7/10 interesting
2/10 =< no real sig


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 27, 2012)

10/10 would bang again


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 27, 2012)

6/10 why so sad D:


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 27, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> 6/10 why so sad D:



Because I saw this:


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 27, 2012)

can't see it o-o


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 27, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> can't see it o-o



10/10 that pokemon is so cute...
10/10 same has above.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2012)

Infinity/10

HAIL BILLY MAYS THE TV PITCHER KING!


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 27, 2012)

6/10 No Comment
6/10 Same Thing has above.


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

6/10
8/10  i just saw


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 27, 2012)

10/10 spongebob yugioh card fuck yeah.
0/10 sig


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

why you no like my sig   
10/10 avatar
1/10 sig ,it seams like a spam mail .......that 1 its only coz you  liked my avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Spongebob 6/10
+ yugioh 8/10
+ impossible to read text 9/10

Sig has biker mice... so 7/10 I guess...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

my sig is awesome .........AWESOME .........you all are just jealous coz its mine ............MINE
avatar 7/10 i see more than 3 different avatars in that one
sig 8/10 you deserve a 10/10 but you didnt like my sig so this is my revende 
your post count -11311561123/10  >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

pistone said:


> my sig is awesome .........AWESOME .........you all are just jealous coz its mine ............MINE
> avatar 7/10 i see more than 3 different avatars in that one
> sig 8/10 you deserve a 10/10 but you didnt like my sig so this is my revende
> your post count -11311561123/10  >.>


It's not that I dislike your sig, it's just the quality lessens the score... If I were neutral to it I would have given it a 5/10 
But enough about explosive turkeys...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

jealous  
none have my avatar this means is special and awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Fine 
8/10... I'll give the pirate quote an extra point...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

seams enough to me 
ok ill give you a 10/10 for your sig 
deal set


----------



## Pleng (Jun 29, 2012)

Spongebob. Not cool.
0/10

I have no idea what's going on in your sig because it's tiny and fast and my eyes are old. I like bright colours though, so you scrape a
6/10


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2012)

Penguins... eh, 6/10

Nosig/10


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 29, 2012)

10/10 both


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2012)

9/10

Cute but pokiemans D;


----------



## Click This (Jun 29, 2012)

4/10
4/10
Not very creative.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2012)

8/10 I just love the avatar! But there's something about it that refrains me from putting up a 10...
10/10 It's awesome and it's self-made. I LUV IT!!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 29, 2012)

7/10 sig change :3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2012)

7/10 Avatar because it's Pokemon
8/10 for signature for Bolin!


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2012)

7/10 for Catboy. (avatar AND sig. since both are similar.)


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 29, 2012)

0/10
broke my laptop monitor >_>


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2012)

8/10 avatar
6/10 for the sig for BrightNeko (the avatar looks way cooler even if it is the same pokemon)

I am really sorry about that. 
but wouldn't you have pushed just as hard if it was a real bug anyhow?


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 29, 2012)

0/10 can't kill that damn bug on my screen!!!
5/10 sig ehh


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2012)

6/10 avatar - sad and slightly disturbing
8/10 sig (I like it. Just points off because the forum rules force you to have it so small.)


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> 6/10 avatar - sad and slightly disturbing
> 8/10 sig (I like it. Just points off because the forum rules force you to have it so small.)


I lol'd so hard man. You took points off as if I make the rules ROFL!!


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 29, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> I lol'd so hard man. You took points off as if I make the rules ROFL!!


 THEY made me do it. THEY took your points of when THEY forced us all to have limits on our sigs. It's a signature. Let the creativity flow.
I used to have the coolest GIF in my sig but then a mod deleted my sig because the file size was too big. I have yet to find something worthy of my sig that fits the limits so I'm protesting by filling it with links (pretty huh?)


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > I lol'd so hard man. You took points off as if I make the rules ROFL!!
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes... you can haz 10/10 for ava

Sig... pointy point point points... gamery game game taggy game r tag... teh acounty count count anyco... 7/10


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 30, 2012)

bacon/10


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

(Bacon+angrehfaisez)/10


----------



## pasc (Jun 30, 2012)

ava ehm/10
sig  11/10 hyperactive pony ftw


----------



## Pleng (Jun 30, 2012)

pasc said:


> ava ehm/10
> sig  11/10 hyperactive pony ftw



2/10 - some random dude I don't know
10/10 - silence is sacred / sometimes it's better to say nothing; finally somebody else who 'gets it'


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 30, 2012)

7/10
0/0

u have no sig


----------



## _kbnft (Jun 30, 2012)

6/10;  because the fat cat is wearing a batman costume with a top hat
192.168.0.1/10;	 i'm behind 10 proxies, come at me bro


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 30, 2012)

6/10 nice loop
0/10 no sig


----------



## pistone (Jun 30, 2012)

7/10 for the avatar i liked dhe other one of yours 
same


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 1, 2012)

4/10 cuz it looks just wrong
and for sig 8/10, biker mice from mars were my fave cartoons back when i was a kid, I have the action figures and all, but the gif is too small tho. D=


----------



## jarejare3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Avatar: 8/10 Charlie Chaplin rulez

Sig:  6/10, too generic but still looks nice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Avatar: 10/10  

Sig... Reminds me of this... so 8/10~


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 1, 2012)

8/10 for fuka's cap , but that badly drawn monocle is withholding it from getting a 10...
4/10 for signature.... just why...


10/10 for linking the video


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 1, 2012)

10/10 Please continue working as a Seleção
0/10


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

8/10... always judging me... with its glare... no... NO!!! I didn't kill them... I ... IT WAS AN ACCIDENT!!! errr... okay... 10/10... But THEY HAD IT COMMING!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 1, 2012)

10/10 omnomnom


----------



## Santee (Jul 1, 2012)

7/10 I'm not sure if that's a pokemon either way it looks nice, except for that random looking fruit on head, like wtf is that.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 1, 2012)

it is a hat
4/10 tempy~
0/10 nice quote but isn't really a sig =


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 2, 2012)

10/10 would bang again


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 2, 2012)

Above Avatar and sig are SOOO BAAAAD, i am not gonna rate them.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 2, 2012)

troll/10


----------



## jessicawsct (Jul 12, 2012)

10/10
10/10


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 12, 2012)

10/12


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 12, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> 10/12


....
8/10 both


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 12, 2012)

7/10


----------



## jessicawsct (Jul 12, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Pleng (Jul 12, 2012)

7/10 don't know what is it but I like it
10/10 - welcome to the club that understands (edit: just noticed you're new - maybe you don't 'understand' at all... maybe you just haven't got around to setting one yet. Time will tell)


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 12, 2012)

if ice 10/10


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 12, 2012)

6/10

get some sig +_+


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

Those eyes... those horifying... red... eyes... piercing my soul.../10

I'm watching you, friend code numbers  /10


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 12, 2012)

10/10 for adachi
8/10


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 12, 2012)

10/10


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2012)

4/10 D: why you smoken!
5/10 standard


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2012)

10/10
10/10 i love mawile


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2012)

6/10

you could probably request someone make you a sig


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 14, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> 4/10 D: why you smoken!
> 5/10 standard


Haha that's not me, that's Good Guy Greg.

Have you guys seen Yuki Amano? Haven't seen him around lately.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > 4/10 D: why you smoken!
> ...



yuki left because some other members were being cocks


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 14, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


Wait, really? Aww that guy/girl was cool.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2012)

yeah he was, I kind of miss him. Trying to get him back via his SSB4 twitter. >_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

10/10
Nothing more entertaining than seeing someone in pain~

9/10
Your sig is obviously not amused...


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2012)

10/12


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

7/14


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2012)

/10
=10


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

(24X2 + 50Y x 62XY = 0)/10


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2012)

raiz quadrada de 3


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2012)

6/10

go request a sig =o


----------



## broitsak (Jul 14, 2012)

9/10
Writing doesnt show that much in siggy,but ur avatar is great


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2012)

8/10 both

I tried to get the darkest part I could without going to far


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 15, 2012)

8/10

5/10


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 16, 2012)

Give that boy a sandwich.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

10/10
Good guy greg amuses me for some reason...


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 16, 2012)

2/10


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

655/861


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 16, 2012)

100/100


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 16, 2012)

7/10
3/10 i hate mlp

if someone say that i needs a sig , i already tried but it says that it cost more than 80 kb


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 18, 2012)

10/10 for Weavile.

2/10 for sig, so generic.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 18, 2012)

waffles/berries


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 18, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> waffles/berries


sounds tasty right now.
8/10 (ouch, I'm glad that's not my hand.)
7/10 not as good at the avatar


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 18, 2012)

Ava: 5/10 (the fly gets annoying) >.<
Sig: 2/10 (too much text)


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 19, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> 0/10
> reminds me of siglemic >_>


i hate him too.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 19, 2012)

7/10
5/10


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 20, 2012)

0/10 Who are you?
0/10 Lame


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 20, 2012)

0/10
0/10


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 20, 2012)

9000/9000
9000/9000


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 20, 2012)

9/10 "shoot to the island in the sky"
5/10


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 21, 2012)

8/10 reminds me of mario paint fly
3/10 where's the pictures at?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

9/10
Tacoman FTW!!!

Pacman + coffee = 10/10


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 21, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2012)

10/10
7/10 (I was going to give 9/10 for the game choices, but the colors of your sig don't really appeal to me)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

3/10
5/10
Only cause I like the avatar, but doesn't look too good....


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 23, 2012)

8/10 simple but classy
7/10 cheesy :3


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

10/10 - Just. So. Much. Sexual. Inuendo..... Oh wait no that is something sexual, :3
5/10 - Not much different from what I remember it was


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 23, 2012)

10/10 avatar is just like the tattoo I'm going to get
6/10 ninjas are meh


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

1/10 - meme.... nuff said
3/10 - cluttered mess, but it is fun!

p.s. Not a ninja....


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 23, 2012)

8/10 simple but classy
7/10 cheesy :3


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Sig: 2/10 (too much text)


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 23, 2012)

0/10 I HATE THAT BUG
0/10 too much text.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 23, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Sig: 2/10 (too much text)


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2012)

10/10
Charlie


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 24, 2012)

10/10
10/10
OMG SO CUTE, AHHHHH!!!! *dies*


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2012)

5/10
8/10


No Gorillaz anymore ;o?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 24, 2012)

-11/10 for everything.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 24, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> No Gorillaz anymore ;o?


I still love them but I wanted a change.

1/10 - Only get one for old school mario
0/10 - Since it is nothing good.....


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2012)

Chikaku-chan said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > No Gorillaz anymore ;o?
> ...



Ah I see.




Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> -11/10 for everything.



Dun like dun look ;]


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 25, 2012)

10/10 :3


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 25, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 10/10
> Charlie


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

11/10 for the sheer awesomeness that is charlie chaplin

7/10 for sig~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

8/10 - Barely wide enough
8/10 - Perfect if you make it 20% cooler


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 26, 2012)

8/10 simple but classy
7/10 =/


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2012)

8/10

Is that pokemon eating the human..........??

10/10
Pushmo is


----------



## Daemauroa (Sep 26, 2012)

uhm, I don't know for sure, but I do think for some reason your avatar is better than paarish' .
8/10

for signature the same, because it would have been unfair if I rated almost the exact same picture lower right?
8/10

v for the poster below me, bonus points if you can tell where I got my avatar. ( and signature is still old, I still have to replace that one...)


----------



## pistone (Sep 26, 2012)

9/10 for the avatar ,im keeping 1/10 for my self coz i dont know that anime 
2/10 ...........really ?!.........william shakspeare ?!?!? 

p.s for your challenge about your avatar 
did you take it here 
http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=kiran23&logNo=140144244494


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 27, 2012)

This thread should have stayed dead.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2012)

9/10 because I love both Spider-Man and Kingdom Hearts


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2012)

10/10 i love your avatar 
0/10 i can love only one clone ......not 2


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 27, 2012)

8/10 Spongebob


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2012)

9/10 for your avatar ,it seams cool but mysterious at the same time 
10/10 and the mystery is solved


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 27, 2012)

8/10 Spongebob
7/10  So, old, but that not the reason, I kind of miss this by only seeing a part of it. Other shows gain my attention.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

Disgaea = 10/10.
Uhm... No signature = 3/10. Why not zero? Sometimes no signature at all is better than a horrible one.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 27, 2012)

10/10 Valwin ;o;
9/10 It should be the Valwinator.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 10/10 Valwin ;o;
> 9/10 It should be the Valwinator.


_...soon. _


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 27, 2012)

5/10 fake wii game
7/10


----------



## pistone (Sep 27, 2012)

ed 
!**
*9/10 for your avatar
*1$/10 for your signature ,i aint giving a $ more 
*
*p.s so you like my signature but you cant watch the series right now so you give it a 7........becouse you cant watch the series.........but you like it..........just cant watch the series so you give it a 7 ..........seams *legit 
**!
7/10 didnt played the game
2/10 your signature is......where ?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Disgaea = 10/10.
> Uhm... No signature = 3/10. Why not zero? Sometimes no signature at all is better than a horrible one.



So, you totally miss my $599... 



pistone said:


> *p.s so you like my signature but you cant watch the series right now so you give it a 7........becouse you cant watch the series.........but you like it..........just cant watch the series so you give it a 7 ..........seams *legit


I mean, I saw it way in the past, but only a very few of it. Didn't keep my attention. Never watch it ever since. Maybe if I rewatch it in full, maybe it will change,but for now, it stands the way it is.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2012)

9/10 he's cute ;3
5/10 no more of him D;?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 9/10 he's cute ;3
> 5/10 no more of him D;?





> D;?



Is that meant to be a face?

I didn't think I'm qualified to judge you ava/sig, but I guess

8.5 for both.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2012)

D; is my version of D: 

I prefer to use text emotes over visual ones.



And you can choose for yourself if you want to judge or not.
The text underneath my sig says everything;3
Don't like? don't look!


anyway same rating as before ;3


----------



## Daemauroa (Sep 28, 2012)

pistone said:


> 9/10 for the avatar ,im keeping 1/10 for my self coz i dont know that anime
> 2/10 ...........really ?!.........william shakspeare ?!?!?
> 
> p.s for your challenge about your avatar
> ...



no, i just print screened the YT vid  and cut mine out. and my signature was used in my avatar which was a gif from an anime where the same quote was readable. I will change that later.
but that link, it would be by far easier if I did that... didn't expect to know it was from there because this person's face was only 3 seconds visible in the video... nicely done.

*edit* well, i do not have any text/hiragana in my right corner so it think this one is better 

oh, and for the person above me , same rating for same avatar and same signature.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 28, 2012)

7/10
8/10


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 28, 2012)

3/10  for avatar.
Sig is nonexistent :V


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ava - 4/5 - such a seducing gaze...

Sig - 3/5 - kinda looks kool, but at the same time kinda faggy.



Spoiler



is the person an actual character?


----------



## pistone (Sep 28, 2012)

is that kilua from hunter X hunter ?
if thats so 10/10
and the 
and signature 9/10  i like it


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 29, 2012)

pistone said:


> is that kilua from hunter X hunter ?
> if thats so 10/10
> and the
> and signature 9/10  i like it


Looks like him but he isn't. He's actually Gama from Gamaran. Thanks for the sig rating though. 100% Original.


OT: Please rate the poster above me.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 29, 2012)

Avatar: 10/10 - GAMARAN!!! MOAR BLOOD SPLATTER AND SUPER IMPOSSIBLE MOVES SLICING ENEMY IN HALF!
Signature: Come on! Everyone's ambition is to build a castle where you have a harem!

EDIT: Ammagad u soo gai

Anways
Avatar: No i dont like spongebob but i like yugioh!
Sig: 10/10 haha awesome shit. I remeber watching that series. One piece fanism hurr hurr.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 29, 2012)

9/10 
10/10 - come on! who doesn't like that?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 29, 2012)

Ava: CREEP!!   10/10
Sig: ....
...........
................ non sig found


----------



## pistone (Sep 29, 2012)

100000000000000/10 for the avatar ......is seams like a jpg but ...........but ...........its a gif  SWESOME
7/10 for the sig................i like only blonde girls


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 30, 2012)

7/10 Avatar (5/10 for Sponge Bob, 9/10 for Yu Gi Oh)
8/10 Signature (6/10 for the tiny gif, 10/10 for the One Piece reference!)

8/10 Overall!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2012)

9/10  ftw

5/10 for sig.
Not my style tho

I also thought the staff has prohibited sigs that are to big they induce scrolling ;o?


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 9/10  ftw
> 
> 5/10 for sig.
> Not my style tho
> ...


You're allowed 1 image that is max 500x150, but any number of lines and any number of URL's.

Also.
10/10 avatar. I  blue eyes.
5/10 Yaoi is not my style.


----------



## pistone (Sep 30, 2012)

9/10 for the avatar , just awesome , i just love the reference  ,it could be a 10/10 if it only was done in gimp or in photoshop not in paint ...
7/10 for the sig ,the truth is that you deserve a 8/10 but
1.you have a xbox and im a nintendo fanboy and
2. i jealous about your pc 

p.s i thought my sig was from steve jobs


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 1, 2012)

Same ratings as before.

Nintendo and Xbox yaaaay


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 1, 2012)

pistone said:


> 9/10 for the avatar , just awesome , i just love the reference  ,it could be a 10/10 if it only was done in gimp or in photoshop not in paint ...
> 7/10 for the sig ,the truth is that you deserve a 8/10 but
> 1.you have a xbox and im a nintendo fanboy and
> 2. i jealous about your pc
> ...


Same rating!  (for both of you. )
I never said I have an xbox.  I just have an xbox game pad for the PC. 
Second I thought that you were referring to One Piece, because the characters are pirates and the marine are after them. 

P.S. (pistone)
I haz no skillz wid gimp and fotoshop.


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 1, 2012)

avatar 7/10
MS paint... but I do love me some  so plus points for that.
signature 4/10
Scrolling sig, not a fan of that.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 1, 2012)

10/10 for both.
Retro ftw!


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2012)

7/10 for the ava (although I have no idea what it is) and 5/10 for the sig (image link broken)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 2, 2012)

So bad it doesn't even belong in this thread. 

Get out.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 2, 2012)

A: 10/10 ..aww so cute!

S: 2/10 (close up) ..kinda creepy.


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Avatar:* 8/10 Nice. 
*Signature:* 0/10 -non existent......or 10/10 if it's a ninja sig!


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 2, 2012)

A: 8/10 I see what you did there!!! ( 'u')
S: 6/10 Too much flattened


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

666/1000 nice nice and evil


(cant see sig on my phone


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Avatar:* 9/10 Sir Mudkip the 95th. 
*Signature:* 7/10 Kinda simple. D:


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 2, 2012)

9/10 on the ava, nice smiley!
5/10 on the sig, too much info!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

5/10
3/10 need more spice


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

9/10 for poke-elegance
6.5/10 for simplicity


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

avatar: 10/10 - if you made the gif yourself.  9/10 if you did not.
sig: 1/10 - needs more originality/pizzazz/something


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

7/10 Okay (didn't make it myself but I was the one that cut it down to size so GBATemp would accept it.)
8/10 Scary if a supervisor takes that as a challenge. (I'm working on mine ... I'll finish it one of these days.)


----------



## pistone (Oct 4, 2012)

10/10 awesome avatar
7/10 for the sig 
i dont know waht mw3 is but its intriguing


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2012)

Everytime I'm to late to judge anothers Ava+sig );

9/10
10/10

You know the drill ;3


----------



## pistone (Oct 4, 2012)

9/10 like it 
10/10 coz now i understand the other one is paarish 
i remember him back when i was a little kid at the "you are banned thread"


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 5, 2012)

Yaaay.

You little kid in the Banned game?

Ohyeah.
Same ratings as above~


----------



## iron_man99 (Oct 15, 2012)

yayayayayayayaya

7/10 chibi.. yuri?

sig - same as above


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

9/10 omg those eyes are purdy ;3

0/10 no sig);

Nope it's..... slightly yaoi


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 15, 2012)

5/10, you copied Paarish!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2012)

6 out 10, I am bored of that avatar now.
2 out of 10, my bunker makes it worth it


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 15, 2012)

And....now its gone


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> 5/10, you copied Paarish!



HO HO HO!!!

Get your facts before making that accusation!

I gave Paary a pic and we both decided on who we wanted to be.
Then Paary made the Ava and Sig.

I'm the blue eyed one and Paary is the red eyed one.
It stands for our marriage ;3


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 15, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > 5/10, you copied Paarish!
> ...


All I needed to hear


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

;3

Rydian/10
More pelvic trusting ;o;


----------



## pistone (Oct 15, 2012)

like always
9/10 for the avatar
10/10 for the sig 

10/10 for your sig coz i didnt clicked the kyt link ........now i know a lot of things about you


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Same as always pistone!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Someone has a bit too much time on their hands...


Someone thinks that was in any way difficult.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 15, 2012)

/10 For the avatar (DAT pelvic thrust)
6/10 for the sig


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

8/10 yaay music

2/10 I prefer yaoi meself


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > Someone has a bit too much time on their hands...
> ...


Yea I should change it to say "Someone is either really bored or really curious."


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fear Zoa said:
> ...


It was entertaining though, I'll give you that!


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 15, 2012)

10/10 for the avatar! 
10/10 for the signature! 
If it weren't for the hyperlink from the image, than the score would be 9/10 but that tutorial you made it's just purely awesome! It shows that you worked hard on it!
Congrats for that!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2012)

10/10
Yay 
7/10
It's meh ish?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2012)

10/10 for both avatar and signature!
Because I like them!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2012)

10/10
I knew it was familiar!
10/10
So cute


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 4, 2012)

It seems like we rate only each others avatar and sig most of the time DinohScene! 

9/10 Avatar!
8/10 Signature! 

Also...weren't the signatures restricted to max 500x150? 


Spoiler: Did you?



Did you open my hate link?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2012)

Aye indeed xd

Nopes haven't opened your "hate" link.
I have no reason to hate you ;o

Wells you knows the deal xd
10/10 & 7/10


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

3/10, 3/10.
We already have a catboy here.
Would be 2/10 but you were kind enough to crop out the panty bulge 

My new avatar however, rocks.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2012)

7/10 cool but damn creepy
9/10  no drugs for me, im clean


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Avatar:* 9/10 I like the background... 
*Signature:* I'm not very much into Pokemon anymore so I give you a 8/10.
It could've been 10 but I like Umbreon better, and come on... MOD?! You know that p1ng won't allow that in a million years...  There's a bigger chance for the arrival of the Armageddon in December that everyone talks about than p1ng approving your request. 



Spoiler: But...



In the other hand, I don't say to give up either.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 11, 2012)

Avatar:- 8/10 (I like that smile)
Sig:- 6/10 (Picture blurred and like very old and digital type plus streched)


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Avatar: 6/10
Signature: 5/10
Very simplistic... 

BTW, what do you mean blurry? It's crystal clear for me and it's not stretched, 500x150 it's its native resolution!


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 11, 2012)

Av: 7/10
Sig: 11/10 I always ask people the same question


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 11, 2012)

Ava: 8/10 (because of shitty XenForo™ avatar limitations)
Sig: 8/10 (because the quality could be better and the text font just doesn't fit. I really like the abstracts smudges though).


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Avatar*  ∞/10 = Epic! 
*Signature*  9/10


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 11, 2012)

Avatar: 5/10 
Sig 9/10 That shit's pretty awesome looking.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 12, 2012)

Avatar 9/10 (You know, Gas masks are awesome!)
Signature: 3/10 (Sorry, The "lets play a game" and the spoiler tag just doesn't impress me too much!)


----------



## _kbnft (Nov 12, 2012)

$5.99/10 sale at IKEA for the top down angle view of a red transparent table?
Umm, 9(braceletpoints)/100 for Siggy and Phiiiido.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 12, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> $5.99/10 sale at IKEA for the top down angle view of a red transparent table?
> Umm, 9(braceletpoints)/100 for Siggy and Phiiiido.


 
Excuse me? Have anything to do with my signature and avatar?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 14, 2012)

8/10 I recognize it from somewhere....
5/10 to much text and meh Idc about socialmedia.


----------

